# Top 7 dụng cụ không thể thiếu khi cho con ăn dặm



## tranthanh164 (20/11/19)

Khi được 5 đến 6 tháng tuổi bé nhà bạn đã có thể bắt đầu tập ăn dặm. Lúc này, mẹ cần chuẩn bị những vật dụng cần thiết cho quá trình ăn dặm giúp bé tập ăn dễ dàng hơn, và an toàn hơn.

*Dụng cụ cho bé ăn dặm bao gồm những gì?*

*1. Thìa dĩa cho bé*
Nhiều bà mẹ thường tận dụng thìa ăn trong gia đình cho bé tập ăn dặm, điều này có thể lây lan các mầm bệnh của người lớn qua các loại thìa như đau dạ dày, viêm gan A...
Để đảm bảo mẹ nên lựa chọn bộ thìa dĩa dành riêng cho bé. Trẻ em thương hiếu động và chưa thể cầm chắc nên việc chọn loại thìa dĩa bằng chất liệu nhựa đặc biệt với hình ảnh ngộ nghĩnh sẽ kích thích và thu hút bé. Các mẹ lưu ý khi chọn thìa cần chọn kích thước nhỏ, các góc được bo trơn mịn để tránh gây xước cho bé khi sử dụng, đặc biệt cần chọn loại nhựa an toàn với bé không chứa chất gây hại.




_Dụng cụ ăn dặm cho bé_​
*2. Bát ăn dặm*
Bát ăn dặm cho bé cần chọn bát nhựa được làm từ nhựa không chứa BPA có độ dày khoảng 3mm trở lên giúp cách nhiệt, vừa đảm bảo không bị nứt vỡ khi rơi do bé hiếu động. Bát ăn dặm mẹ cũng nên chọn hình các con vật ngộ nghĩnh để thu hút bé.

*3. Khay ăn nhiều ngăn cho bé*
Để đảm bảo dinh dưỡng, mỗi bữa ăn bé cần được ăn nhiều món. Và để tiết kiệm diện, mẹ nên mua bộ khay ăn nhiều ngăn để đựng các loại thức ăn khác nhau trong từng ô riêng. Hiện nay, khay ăn bằng nhựa là loại được chọn lựa phổ biến nhất. Mẹ cũng có thể lựa chọn chất liệu inox tuy nhiên chất liệu này không có hình ảnh đáng yêu để giúp bé cảm thấy kích thích khi ăn như khay nhựa.

*4. Cốc uống nước cho bé*
Mẹ nên để bé tập uống nước trong giai đoạn này và một chiếc cốc nhỏ xinh vừa tay bé là điều cần thiết. Ngoài nước lọc thì mẹ nên cho bé uống thêm nước trái cây. Chưa kể với bé uống sữa ngoài bạn có thể đan xen cho bé tập uống bằng cốc. Xét về nhu cầu uống nước của bé trong giai đoạn ăn dặm cũng không hề ít. Để tăng thêm tính tự lập cho bé mẹ nên chọn cốc có quai và tay nắm hai bên để bé cầm dễ hơn.

Bạn có thể tham khảo ngay bộ bát ăn dặm 11 chi tiết Bonbébé BB-03 gồm đầy đủ bát ăn dặm, cốc uống nước cho bé, khay nhiều ngăn, và bộ thìa dĩa được làm bằng chất liệu nhựa PP cao cấp không chứa BPA.

*5. Yếm ăn, khăn ăn*
Vì bé còn nhỏ, chưa thể ăn uống gọn gàng, sạch sẽ được nên việc thức ăn rơi vào quần áo là điều dễ hiểu. Yếm vải có giá phải chăng nhưng không có chức năng chống thấm tốt nên nếu bé hiếu động sẽ dễ bị bẩn quần áo phía bên trong. Còn yếm nilon thì khắc phục được điều đó nhưng sẽ gây bí nóng cho bé. Ngoài ra còn có yếm nhựa khá sạch sẽ, dễ vệ sinh nhưng giá thành thì lại đắt hơn.

*6. Ghế tập ăn*
Ghế giúp bé tập ăn uống tự lập, tiện lợi cho mẹ vì có gấp gọn để mang đi du lịch, về quê. Ghế tập ăn sẽ cố định bé trong khi ăn, hạn chế việc vận động nhiều giúp bé tập trung và biếng ăn. Ghế ăn dặm cần có bàn ăn  để thuận tiện cho bé sử dụng.
Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại ghế tập ăn cho bé như ghế cao, ghế thấp, ghế ngả được về phía sau. Tuy nhiên bạn cũng có thể tham khảo sản phẩm Ghế ăn dặm Bonbébé BB-07 đầy đủ tính năng bạn cần, có thể dùng bé từ 5 tháng tuổi đến 4 tuổi và đặc biệt có nhạc để bé có thể tự chơi.

*7. Hộp đựng thức ăn trữ đông*
Mỗi bữa bé ăn không nhiều và các loại thực phẩm riêng biệt. Do đó việc sử dụng những khay chia thực phẩm trữ đông trong tủ lạnh là vô cùng cần thiết. Mẹ chỉ cần chuẩn bị thực phẩm 1 lần có thể chia bữa cho bé trong cả tuần sau đó. Đến bữa mẹ chỉ việc lấy  từng phần nhỏ ra nấu cho bé rất nhanh và tiện lợi. Hơn thế, hộp đựng thức ăn còn giúp mẹ định lượng bữa ăn cho bé chính ác hơn. Hộp thường được làm bằng nhựa và có thể chịu nhiệt độ thấp tốt đặc biệt nên chọn chất liệu không chứa chất gây hại cho bé.
Sản phẩm Khay chia thực phẩm của thương hiệu Bonbébé BB-03 với 8 ngăn và 6 ngăn có vạch chia ml sẽ rất thích hợp với các mẹ có con trong độ tuổi ăn dặm.


----------

